# First time renewing (bathroom)



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, so it just came to the point where I need to renew my appartment and I have absolutely no knowledge in this and I would kinda like to save some money by asking questions and do some things on my own, but that comes with tons of questions of course  And as always TSF is the first place for me to come since I met so many amazing people here that are always helpful and the community is the best 

So my appartment is very small (kitchen, bathroom, bedroom and 1 room). About 45sq meters all in total.

The first things I would like to renew is bathroom. I heard that its a good idea if you are renewing to also do the water and electric cable renew. That would of course require a lot of breaking down walls and all that. Is that necesity or is it just a good thing in general to do?

Second thing Id like to ask is about those waterproof stickers that I see a lot of people use through out their homes. Can those stickers be used in the shower or are they not that good for the direct exposure of water? I was thinking of removing the ceramic tiles because I will be switching the bath tub, level the wall and stick these on there. I know they are good behind the sing where they get wet a little bit, but are they also good for the shower?

I have tons more questions but I dont want to overwhelm everyone, so will ask more later on  Thanks a lot for taking your time and for the help everyone.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Ideas For Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

The article doesnt say anything about those stickers.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Can you link to what your calling stickers


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

oscer1 said:


> Can you link to what your calling stickers





slayerdeath555 said:


> The article doesnt say anything about those stickers.


If you're referring to the peel and stick wall tiles, they work. Don't know about your country, but in the U.S. stores like Home Depot have a good variety of them. If the salesperson is knowledgeable, they should help you determine if they'll fit your needs.


----------

